# Vos préférences sur les thèmes



## Magnus_Wislander (5 Février 2004)

Suivant le conseil avisé de mtra, j'ai supprimé le sondage très mal fait, et je pose la question : utilisez-vous un logiciel de thèmes, ou bien pour changer l'allure du dock, ou de Safari ou de Camino, fonctionne-t-il bien ?


----------



## mtra (5 Février 2004)

alors comme je l'ai deja dit j'utilisais shapshifter mais ma beta a expiré donc j'ai plus de theme..mais c'est a mon avis le meilleur moyen de mettre un theme sur votre mac et le plus sur !
je ne change ni le dock ni safari. 


ps: c largement mieux


----------



## VKTH (5 Février 2004)

Rien du tout ! Jovialité.. OS X est déjà bien.


----------



## macintroll (5 Février 2004)

Pour ma part j'ai juste utilisé whiteout... pour suprimer l'effet métal brossé de  safari mais également de toutes les applies finder - safari - ichat - etc...(hors iTunes)

l'interet a mon gout notament pour le finder c'est que l'on peu toujours prendre les fentres par les bords pour les déplacer, sans l'aspect metal évidement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Car seules les ressources graphiques "metal brossées" sont remplacées.

pas réellement de thèmes donc pour le moment


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (5 Février 2004)

Moi, j'utilise ShapeShifter, mais la version d'essai va bientôt se terminer, hélas ! Pour le dock, j'utilise ClearDock, et je vais peut-être prochainement télécharger SkinADock. J'aime bien l'aspect Metal Brossé de Safari et des autres, hors de question de les changer.


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2004)

j'utilise un Shapeshifter1.1. TDC , avec le plus souvent avec un Titanium, j'adore ce thème.

Ca fait peu de temps, je m'y habitue.  Je vais le garder, je crois.

Pour le dock, TransparentDock. Depuis toujours.
Rien d'autre.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (6 Février 2004)

moi, je préfère aluminium
et mac OS XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (8 Février 2004)

il n'y a personne qui pourrait témoignerr au sujet de ThemeChanger ?


----------



## chupastar (8 Février 2004)

J'utilise transparentDock et CandyBar pour changer la totalité de mes icones par les icones G5 d'icones factory.


----------



## krigepouh (8 Février 2004)

Moi j'utilise aussi ShapeShifter avec le thème Milk. ShapeShifter est le meilleur et plus sur programme pour appliquer des thèmes sous Mac OS X, il vaut ses  17. Par contre il n'y a pas beaucoup de thèmes qui valent le coup, 80% sont de la vraie @#&amp;é#!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le dock j'utilise Transparent Dock.

a+


----------



## henrif (14 Mars 2004)

Sous Jaguar, j'ai fait mon propre thème (aperçu 148 Ko)  à partir du thème Aqua en supprimant les rayures qui me sortaient des yeux...

Pour cela j'ai modifié le fichier de ressoureces Extras.rsrc à l'aide de Themepark.
Pour l'installation, la recopie du fichier Extras.rsrc (dans /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/Resources) suffit (plus le bootpanel dans /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemStarter/QuartzDisplay.bundle/Resources).

Pour le passage à Panther, il me faut modifier de nouveau le fichier Extras.rsrc, mais Themepark permet de "merger" les fichiers, ce ne devrait pas être trop long.

J'ai aussi utilisé whiteout pour  supprimer le look métal du Finder, difficile à supporter avec le fond blanc des modes liste ou colonne.


----------



## DanMac (15 Mars 2004)

Pour ma part, j'utilise PantherBrushKiller ( ici ) gratuit. Il ne fait qu'amoindrir l'exagération de l'effet métal de Panther (y compris les iApp).


----------



## Joachim du Balay (15 Mars 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien l'aspect Metal Brossé de Safari et des autres, hors de question de les changer.


     tu peux alors "métalliser" d'autres applis avec  metallifizer ...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Mars 2004)

Oui, je sais ! Mais bon... Je suis habitué au blanc !!


----------

